# Tobirama vs. Sasuke



## Dominus (Aug 10, 2013)

*Location:* _Sannin Battlefield_

*Distance:* _20m_

*Knowledge:* _Manga_

*Mindset:* _IC_

*Restrictions:* _None_

This is EMS Sasuke.
Tobirama has 10 FTG Kunai.




*Other scenario: Minato joins Tobirama, Itachi joins Sasuke.*

Minato doesn't have KCM.
Itachi is healthy.
Minato has 10 FTG Kunai.
Tobirama doesn't have any.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 10, 2013)

1- it can go either way. 
2- Hokages win.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 10, 2013)

Tobirama really doesn't need the FTG Kunai. With his Shunshin speed and sensing it's unlikely that Sasuke will be able to launch a kill move on him before he can manually place a FTG marker or make a clone. Once that's done Sasuke really can't hit the guy as he'd sense when Sasuke is going to use a Dojutsu technique and defend. Even if Sasuke does manage to get some Amaterasu flames on him, he can escape them with FTG. 

The difficulty will be Tobirama getting a FTG Marker or KB close enough to Sasuke to teleport away his Susano'o defense when Sasuke is aware of his FTG, but with the aid of clone and unknown Edo Tensei who can suicide themselves with Tandem Explosive Tags, I see the odds of that being better than the odds of Sasuke landing a kill move on someone with Tobirama's speed, sensing abilities, and FTG. 

Honestly at this point with Sasuke's current feats i'm not sure I see how Sasuke wins, though he'd given Tobirama no less than extremely high difficulty, unless the Tensei Tobirama can summon have some extremely good abilities to combo with FTG.

In the second scenario. Tobirama and Minato have much better synergy than Itachi and Sasuke due to their FTG combos, ability to mark each other, and ability to spread more marks equally. Also any possible issue Minato might have with Genjutsu can be alleviated by Tobirama warning him with his sensing when ether Uchiha is gathering chakra to use their Dojutsu. While the Uchiha have a stron defense between them, I see Tobirama or Minato eventually getting a mark or clone close enough to warp away one of their Susano'o's and than finish one of them off. With the other left 1v2 it's only a matter of time till they finish him off. Heck if all else fails Minato could use Shiki Fuujin with his clone and seal both Sasuke and Itachi leaving Tobirama the last man standing and their team the winners.


----------



## crisler (Aug 10, 2013)

first one goes for tobirama
second for uchihas

With the usage of susanoo it's unlikely that uchihas will be tagged. 

what does matter is sasuke and tobirama have huge difference in knowledge and experience...tobirama even recognized kagutsuchi while sasuke isn't aware of hiraishin.

the second one is..

first of all both brothers can now protect each other with susanoo,

second they are still unlikely to get tagged,

third itachis' usage of clones will reveal the hokages' abilities, unlike sasuke alone who doesn't use clones that much,

fourth the hokages can't use their combination attack. it was noted that only after having edo body, or kyuubi body that they could use such combination (minato implied)

yes, they can summon themselves to each other, but that doesn't matter much because,
a -> If sasuke or itachi are defenceless, one hokage is enough to wound them
b-> if sasuke or itachi have their defence on, two hokage doesn't change the fact that their attacks can't go through susanoo.

so basically, their combination attacks isn't much different from their individual attacks. 

on the other hand the two hokages have to watch out two uchihas shooting genjutsu or amaterasu  so it's definitely more difficult than handling one.


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 10, 2013)

Sasuke have summons... Tobirama haven't shown none but Edo Tensai which must be prepped before hand and even then who's to say Sasuke can not subjugate them through sharingan? Sasuke also have Susano'o which Tobirama have no counter to..

Sasuke wins


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 10, 2013)

If Tobirama tags Sasuke, it over. Infinite Explosions GG. Tobirama can sense Amaterasu and is faster than Susanoo.


----------

